# 5 Teilnehmer für Website-Interview gesucht | 100 Euro Amazon-Gutschein



## Andrea_C (9 November 2021)

Um die Benutzerfreundlichkeit einer SPS-Hersteller-Website zu testen, suchen wir 5 Teilnehmer mit Erfahrung in der Industrieautomatisierung für ein einstündiges Interview.
Ziel ist es, Ihre Meinung zur Website zu erfahren und festzustellen, an welchen Stellen die Website nicht den Anforderungen der Zielgruppe entspricht und deshalb optimiert werden muss, d.h. es wird dabei die Website, nicht aber Sie getestet. Sie können dabei nichts richtig oder falsch machen.

Der Termin findet virtuell über Microsoft Teams statt.
Ihre Teilnahme entlohnen wir mit einer Aufwandsentschädigung in Form eines 50 Euro Amazon-Gutscheins.

Bei Interesse füllen Sie bitte Sie den folgenden Fragebogen aus!
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...AZLc03bbfZyQcc3eyKC4UPGg/viewform?usp=sf_link
Wir melden uns dann bei Ihnen, um einen Termin für das Interview zu vereinbaren.

Ihre Angaben werden natürlich vertraulich behandelt und nach dem Interview gelöscht.
Bei Fragen kontaktieren Sie mich gern.

Vielen Dank!

Andrea Clemens
Merkle Germany GmbH


----------



## Andrea_C (11 November 2021)

Wir suchen immer noch 4 Teilnehmer.
Wir würden deshalb die Höhe des Gutscheins auf 100 Euro erhöhen. Ich sehe leider keine Möglichkeit, Thread und Headline entsprechend anzupassen.

Ich freue mich, wenn Sie das Formular ausfüllen.








						Teilnehmerrekrutierung für Website-Interview
					

Um die Benutzerfreundlichkeit einer SPS-Hersteller-Website zu testen, suchen wir 5 Teilnehmer mit Erfahrung in der Industrieautomatisierung für ein einstündiges Interview. Ziel ist es, Ihre Meinung zur Website zu erfahren und festzustellen, an welchen Stellen die Website nicht den Anforderungen...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Andrea_C (16 November 2021)

1 Teilnehmer/in fehlt uns noch. 
Die Interviews finden diese Woche Donnerstag und Freitag remote statt oder - wenn nicht anders für Sie möglich - Anfang nächster Woche. 

Ich freue mich, wenn sich noch jemand zum mitmachen findet und das Formular ausfüllt. 








						Teilnehmerrekrutierung für Website-Interview
					

Um die Benutzerfreundlichkeit einer SPS-Hersteller-Website zu testen, suchen wir 5 Teilnehmer mit Erfahrung in der Industrieautomatisierung für ein einstündiges Interview. Ziel ist es, Ihre Meinung zur Website zu erfahren und festzustellen, an welchen Stellen die Website nicht den Anforderungen...




					docs.google.com


----------

